# Top Of Your Most Wanted List



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

As I contemplate what I want to add next to my collection it makes me wonder what others have on the top of their wish list. But my question isnt about items you can easily find. Instead, I'm curious about locomotives, train cars or other items you have been wanting and searching for but simply cannot find. Or maybe there something that you sold, lost or got rid of in the past that you miss? 

So what elusive item is on the top of your most wanted list?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

OMI Union Pacific FEF-1 TTG.
OMI UP 0-6-0 switcher.
OMI UP 650 ton coal station.
Wasatch UP passenger cars.

Everything else on the wanted list needs to be custom made!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Top of my list
Gresley A3 Pacific
Gresley A4 - Mallard
The Blue Goose
Scale, detailed, with PS3 or Legacy, not tinplate.

I expect to get the third on the list within a year or two, but the other two, who knows?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

1. Any kind of Lionmaster steamer
2. A set of MTH Daylight passenger cars to go with my Daylight Sharknose.
3. A Lionchief Plus Camel Back
4. A Lionchief Plus Alaska Pacific 
5. A Williams Heritage SD90 with True Blast Plus.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

MTH CCC&StL Premier Motor Queen Cars.

Pete


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Something from 3rd rail perhaps. Not necessarily anytime soon. But not mth and not lionel.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

MTH can forward daylight colors.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m looking for an MTH premier Santa Fe full length vista dome passenger car or two. I’ve only been looking for a week or so. I thought I would find one right away since they produced them almost every year, but so far all I have seen is a Railking 60 footer on eBay for too much money.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

A 4-6-2 and 7-9 60' coaches, all the same.
It's going to me a long black train.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

WOW, so many beautiful trains. The endless choices and variety is one of the most exciting aspects of the hobby to me. It's like being a kid in a candy store. I googled a few of these to see what they look like. Some very unusual locos, but all gorgeous!

That Gresley A3 Pacific, Lee, is a cool looking train. I will need to read up on it a bit. Personally I have become partial to switchers. The OMI 0-6-0 is my favorite of the bunch, beautiful detail. The Camelback is also very nice. A nice steam switcher, ideally something in B&M, is likely my next addition. More research to do.

In the process of Googling these, I stumbled upon a nice resource on the topic of Steam Locomotives that ran on B&M. Lots of vintage train pictures.

https://sites.google.com/site/bostonandmainerailroad/home

Thank you all for sharing. Good luck in finding what you are looking for!


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Chaostrain said:


> A 4-6-2 and 7-9 60' coaches, all the same.
> It's going to me a long black train.


Please share pictures when you have it all together. Can't wait to see what it this black beauty will look like.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lionel TMCC Scale Penn Central GGI.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Western Pacific F3's AA's from the 50's Silver and Orange, sending payment today for my Ambrose victory!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

At York in April I will be searching for:

1 to 3 Aerotrain passenger cars. My Aerotrain only has the 3 cars that came with it and 4 to 6 cars would look so much better.

A Nickel Plate Road caboose to go with my NKP Berkshire and maybe some NKP passenger cars though they are a lower priority.

Railking double stacks for when I want to run more modern trains. I only have one and would like to add more to make a respectable train.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

At the top of the list would be: VL or Legacy Big Boy.
LegacyY6B.
An ATSF 3000 Remake.
Legacy Southern RR Tennessean.
CB&Q E-5 since I didn't order the Sunset 3RD Rail version.
The Orient Express (All 3 Engines) and all passenger cars.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Let's see,

3rdrail B&A H10 Mikado

Lionel J3a super Hudson with PT tender

3rdrail NYC F3 ABA unit

3rdrail GP7/9 in NYC or B&M if the rumors are true

Anything Rutland from anybody. I have a Rutland Mogul but we all know how that turned out.:lol_hitting: Amazing two diesels made the list as I have no diesels at this point. 

I'm always on the look out for something I missed out in the past. Something always turns up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

I would like to see a re-make of the Acela, *or better still*, it's replacement, the Avelia Liberty, scheduled to go into service in 2021. But this time, a model that is reliable. Sure would be nice to have a model of the next generation that will run on the Northeast Corridor.

This would fit nicely into our NYC theme.

View attachment 486474


View attachment 486476


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Country Joe said:


> At York in April I will be searching for:
> 
> 1 to 3 Aerotrain passenger cars. My Aerotrain only has the 3 cars that came with it and 4 to 6 cars would look so much better


Talk to me Joe, I may be able to help you out. I have to find them, but I can probably help you out with a couple of cars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Talk to me Joe, I may be able to help you out. I have to find them, but I can probably help you out with a couple of cars.


Thanks John, I would appreciate your help with finding the cars. This is one of the cars my set came with. I'm not concerned about duplicate car numbers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple that I'd probably release, I ended up buying an extra set to get a second engine, and I had already bought a couple of cars. I just want a complete 10 car consist, and I think I have a couple extras.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

That is very interesting. How are you going to use the second engine? Run them back to back in an AA set?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to convert it to TMCC so I have a PS/3 and a TMCC version.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I crossed a big one off my list this past week...looked for it for 5+ years but I guess that one belongs on another thread! 

If these are ever made....

MTH Premier Proto 3 Milwaukee Road F7 A Unit 
Lionel Legacy Southern F3 Set
MTH Southern Chrome Plated Streamlined Passenger Set 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

mackerel said:


> Please share pictures when you have it all together. Can't wait to see what it this black beauty will look like.


I certainly well. Just don't hold your breath.


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

LionChief Plus 2.0 - Pere Marquette

This is listed in the 2019 catalogue - but not due until late December
per TrainWorld

Who knows - I could change my mind by then.



MrToad


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> I would like to see a re-make of the Acela, *or better still*, it's replacement, the Avelia Liberty, scheduled to go into service in 2021. But this time, a model that is reliable. Sure would be nice to have a model of the next generation that will run on the Northeast Corridor.
> 
> This would fit nicely into our NYC theme.
> 
> ...


A model of the future Acela would be fun to have. Making a mental addition to my list to keep an eye out for it. The Acela is the best way to get to NYC from where I live. Love taking that trip!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Here is a better photo of the 2021 Aviela Liberty that will replace the Acela. 

This baby will be able to go really fast at over 220 MPH. Top allowable speed for the Acela (very few areas of current trackage) is 185.

View attachment 486600


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

that looks slick


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

At the top of my wish list:

MTH 20-91257 Spokane, Portland & Seattle CA-1 Woodsided Caboose

MTH 30-77025 Great Northern Bobber Caboose


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2019)

Way cool Amtrak!

Gary.


----------



## WITZ 41 (Nov 2, 2015)

- PSC 17003-1 Union Pacific 2-8-8-0 Bull Moose (Late) #3519 or #3560

- OMI 0178.1 Union Pacific FEF-1 with "Sky-line" partial streamlined boiler casing.

- Some Eddy Wichmann 401 Models C&NW passenger cars


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Country Joe said:


> At York in April I will be searching for:
> 
> 1 to 3 Aerotrain passenger cars. My Aerotrain only has the 3 cars that came with it and 4 to 6 cars would look so much better.


Which Road numbers do you need and are they PRR? I'll keep an eye out at York as well for you. 

I have the complete set. It took a few months to find all but one. Then it took three years to finally find the PRR 307. My mind is now trained to spot Aerotrain cars under piles of stuff, especially in the Silver Hall.

Emile


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

While the Northeast has its speedy Acela, southern California has its more scenic Surfliner. I would like to see a new Lionel Legacy Siemens Charger locomotive with some new awesome matching Surfliner passenger cars. 









I've mentioned this before, but knowing Lionel's history of being slow to respond (if at all) to anything Amtrak, it will probably never happen.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Which Road numbers do you need and are they PRR? I'll keep an eye out at York as well for you.
> 
> I have the complete set. It took a few months to find all but one. Then it took three years to finally find the PRR 307. My mind is now trained to spot Aerotrain cars under piles of stuff, especially in the Silver Hall.
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile. Mine are NYC cars, plain with no herald. Either UP or NYC cars would look fine with the ones that I have. This is one of my cars:









P.S. I'm not fussy about road numbers. I don't care if I have duplicates.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

I am attempting to acquire all the engines from the FARR series by lionel, 2 to go


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I would like to eventually get one of these


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I have a new addition at the top of my list, the Alco Century 855. As far as I know, not easy to get in O Gauge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice to be in a position of wait and see as to what is coming down the tracks in the future. 

Case in point, none of us really expected a little known GE demo set of Gold PA Warbonnets would be produced in O-Gauge, and for that matter, most of our members never knew it existed. But, there they were when first announced in the Lionel 2019 Big Book catalog and then MTH literally stole their thunder with a surprise announcement followed shortly thereafter by the release of these beautiful engines. In this case, they probably were on no ones most wanted listing. 

That is where I am at now. No listing whatsoever, just wait and see if there is anything new that catches my attention. That is really a happy place to be in.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Nice to be in a position of wait and see as to what is coming down the tracks in the future.
> 
> Case in point, none of us really expected a little known GE demo set of Gold PA Warbonnets would be produced in O-Gauge, and for that matter, most of our members never knew it existed. But, there they were when first announced in the Lionel 2019 Big Book catalog and then MTH literally stole their thunder with a surprise announcement followed shortly thereafter by the release of these beautiful engines. In this case, they probably were on no ones most wanted listing.
> 
> That is where I am at now. No listing whatsoever, just wait and see if there is anything new that catches my attention. That is really a happy place to be in.



Can't argue with that logic. There is too much planning and thinking (and stress) that goes into my day job and family life. Letting things happen as they may, or as you said, waiting to see what comes down the tracks, has a lot of merit. I think I may need to adopt that approach to my model railroad tycoon "business".


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> . . . none of us really expected a little known GE demo set of Gold PA Warbonnets would be produced . . . then MTH literally stole their thunder with a surprise announcement followed shortly thereafter by the release of these beautiful engines.


Uh, "little known" is right, thank goodness. And "beautiful engines?" Now THERE'S a matter of opinion.


----------



## CALBOB (Dec 24, 2018)

* K Line Union Pacific 21" flat end observation car # K 4690-49002
* K Line Union Pacific 21" chair car # K4690-45331
* K Line Santa Fe 18" diner

At today's K Line prices I may never own any of these cars.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Not much here. Just want a used vintage O gauge store building. Used means painted by others. Vintage wood is not easy to find.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

*"And "beautiful engines?" Now THERE'S a matter of opinion."*

I wanted to make your day, Vern.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

And you did, Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

CALBOB said:


> * K Line Union Pacific 21" flat end observation car # K 4690-49002
> * K Line Union Pacific 21" chair car # K4690-45331
> 
> 
> At today's K Line prices I may never own any of these cars.


Rare cars indeed. Good luck, took me years to buy those cars.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Emile. Mine are NYC cars, plain with no herald. Either UP or NYC cars would look fine with the ones that I have. This is one of my cars:
> 
> View attachment 491062
> 
> ...


Joe, your photo of that single Aerotrain passenger car reminded me of what Greyound buses looked like back then, which is what the Aerotrain cars were designed from.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> While the Northeast has its speedy Acela, southern California has its more scenic Surfliner. I would like to see a new Lionel Legacy Siemens Charger locomotive with some new awesome matching Surfliner passenger cars.
> 
> View attachment 491060
> 
> ...


Vern, is this the same as the ACS-64 locomotives running on the NE Corridor now?


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Vern, is this the same as the ACS-64 locomotives running on the NE Corridor now?



Hey Brian. Not quite the same, even though both are made by Siemens. The ACS-64 is a pure electric locomotive, while the Charger is a diesel-electric.

Have you had a chance to take the Surfliner, now pulled by Chargers, up to L.A. and back yet?


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

AH, I see. Thanks for setting me straight, Vern! We plan on taking the ride early this summer. We're still trying to work out a schedule for caretakers for my mother-in-law so we can get out for a weekend occasionally. I did get a glimpse of the Charger going by while we were having dinner near the abandoned Del Mar station.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> AH, I see. Thanks for setting me straight, Vern! We plan on taking the ride early this summer. We're still trying to work out a schedule for caretakers for my mother-in-law so we can get out for a weekend occasionally. I did get a glimpse of the Charger going by while we were having dinner near the abandoned Del Mar station.


Wow, that sounds awesome Joe!

So you were having dinner near here? I love Del Mar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2019)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Joe, your photo of that single Aerotrain passenger car reminded me of what Greyound buses looked like back then, which is what the Aerotrain cars were designed from.


Vern, I think GM had a good idea adapting busses to be passenger cars. It just didn't work as well as hoped. From what I read the suspension couldn't be adjusted to give a smooth ride. The buss type passenger cars were too light and the ride was very bumpy and unpleasant. The Aerotrain has been far more successful in O gauge than in the real world. It's a smooth running, cool looking train, and I haven't heard any complaints from my O gauge passengers. :laugh:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Vern, I think GM had a good idea adapting busses to be passenger cars. It just didn't work as well as hoped. From what I read the suspension couldn't be adjusted to give a smooth ride. The buss type passenger cars were too light and the ride was very bumpy and unpleasant. The Aerotrain has been far more successful in O gauge than in the real world. It's a smooth running, cool looking train, and I haven't heard any complaints from my O gauge passengers. :laugh:


Good one, Joe.  

I agree that the O scale model of it is an awesome looking train and you are lucky to have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

My only item is the very elusive 3rd Rail Sunset Strasburg Railroad Mollie. I passed on preordering it years ago because of the $1,000+ cost and have regretted that short-sighted decision ever since. Hopefully someday I'll locate one from the secondary market either on an auction site, at a train show, or perhaps receive a message from a forum member offering one for sale (and likely at a higher price than 3rd Rail wanted - oh well, live and learn!)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palms to Pines (Dec 31, 2018)

One of the few remaining "must-haves" on my list would be the 1996 Lionel Steel service station set, with the seperate sale ore car. It's the old story of the right item and the right amount of cash never being in the same spot at the same time. However I enjoy the search.


----------



## BillTrzaskus (Dec 10, 2019)

A Sunset 3rd Rail N&W 2300 Jawn Henry. One beautiful steam turbine. If I had the cash, of course.


----------

